# 90g Discus Planted



## 1nvad3r

Hey all just sharing pic of my tank enjoy. Comments suggestions appreciated aswell : ) Updated pics New stock.The new ones are all from Dragon King Aquarium at Midland Scarborough.


















one of the mating pair in the tank.









Group/Full tank shot


----------



## gucci17

woah, very nice!


----------



## officerben

Nice tank....love the discus!


----------



## gucci17

I'd like to know more details on the setup and the complete breakdown if you don't mind? I always like to know what other people are using for their setups.


----------



## NuclearTech

It looks great. And +1 for more details


----------



## shrtmann

beatiful tank love the nice crisp clean concept....
would also be interested in what your setup includes


----------



## 1nvad3r

Hello all

thanks for the nice comments, im still a newbie when it comes to planted tank. This set-up been only running for 1 month.Im going hightech in few months : ) this my practice planted. My next project will have Co2 system/proper substrate and MH + T5 fixture combo.

Set-up
-90g Perfecto tank

Filtration:
-Eheim 2260 Canister Filter + Eheim ProII 2060. Good water turn over as planted & heavily stocked tank. I just aim the Spraybar upward against the glass. First time setting it had all my fishes against the wall cause of the 2260power lol. Oh i thought someone would say find a way to hide those ugly green eheim spraybars haha.Need suggestions on that one  

Heating: 
-2x 250 watt Eheim Jager at each end. I want to get a inline heater or a 1 500w Titanium heater. I dont like the look of my heaters visible 

Lighthing:
-CoraLife 4x65watt Power Compact fixture with 4x 6700k
-All-Glass 110 Watt Power Compact 2x55 watt with GE 9235k Bulb(Gives the nice reddish look)
-Timer runs my 2x65 for 12 hours and 3 hour burst with all the bulb + All-Glass fixture.

Substrate/Decor:
-2x 25lb Regular Sillica sand from Home Depot. I think it was called Decor sand ?
-Manzanita Driftwood for my woodscape. Expensive wood but worth it for me  

Fert Dosing:
Currently playing around with Excel +Flourish and JBL 7 Ball root fert. I dose Flourish once week and with Excel every other day. All my Stem plants have the Jbl Ball fert under them. Reading up on Dry -Dosing for the future tank as Seachem stuff is hella expensive.

Plants / Livestock:
No clue of some of the plants i got in there hence why i said im a newbie 

Fish:
-9 x Adult Discus Snakeskin.
-7 x Clown Loaches wont see the buggers.
-20+ Green Neon Tetra and Doesnt look green to me lol. 
-5x SAE & 15 Ottos for my Algae eating crew.


----------



## clubsoda

I miss having discus and cardinal tetras


----------



## AquariAM

I really like your setup. It's a great tank. I like your multi spraybar thing too . I should do that.


----------



## Chris S

AquariAM said:


> I really like your setup. It's a great tank. I like your multi spraybar thing too . I should do that.


Works great to cut down on the current without degrading the amount of water being circulated.


----------



## gucci17

1nvd3r thanks for sharing that info.

As for hiding the unsightly green bars. Without hard plumbing or using a sump, it's not easy to hide all the intake/outakes.

If it were me, I'd go with a black background with a rigged up pvc intake and spray bar. Then get some krylon paint and paint it all black. That should help blend things in.


----------



## AquariAM

gucci17 said:


> 1nvd3r thanks for sharing that info.
> 
> As for hiding the unsightly green bars. Without hard plumbing or using a sump, it's not easy to hide all the intake/outakes.
> 
> If it were me, I'd go with a black background with a rigged up pvc intake and spray bar. Then get some krylon paint and paint it all black. That should help blend things in.


Krylon is *NOT* bio-safe.

I've got a very long correspondence with them in which they repeatedly told me not to do it. They do not sell a bio-safe paint.

It might be relatively safe- but it's not *safe safe*

My opinion, it's green. You'll live . Nice tank .


----------



## emjhay27

i dont see the pictures anymore.


----------



## shrtmann

is there such a thing as an aquarium safe paint?


----------



## 1nvad3r

Added updated pics , looks like i wont bother with co2 setup plants i like grew alright enjoy.


----------



## AquariAM

shrtmann said:


> is there such a thing as an aquarium safe paint?


I believe there is marine paint that is safe. Wtac would know.


----------



## dl88dl

shrtmann said:


> is there such a thing as an aquarium safe paint?


Marine epoxy paint is fishy safe when fully cured.


----------



## didi

WOW! Your tank is awesome!!!  

I never new fish tanks can get so beautiful! Nice set up and I like the fish you have as well! 

I wouldn't worry about the green tubes!

With such a tank, there are simply unnoticable!


----------



## gucci17

AquariAM said:


> Krylon is *NOT* bio-safe.
> 
> I've got a very long correspondence with them in which they repeatedly told me not to do it. They do not sell a bio-safe paint.
> 
> It might be relatively safe- but it's not *safe safe*
> 
> My opinion, it's green. You'll live . Nice tank .


Really? I see so many people using it. I'm surprised...


----------



## AquariAM

gucci17 said:


> Really? I see so many people using it. I'm surprised...


From the company's own "lips" (via email). Yep. Not 'safe'. Now, will it kill fish? Apparently not. It is definitely releasing toxins though.


----------



## gucci17

That's unfortunate...I wanted to use it on an upcoming project...now I have doubts...


----------



## 1nvad3r

Just sharing my updated pics of the tank enjoy


----------



## Dis

tank and fish look really good. I like the layout of your driftwood, where did you get it? What kind of wood is it?

Thanks


----------



## 1nvad3r

its Manzanita wood that i got from Menagerie petshop downtown.


----------



## Jackson

WOW!

Very nice love all of it 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dis

very nice, just realized that you had already answered my questions in your tank details, sorry


----------

